# Floods



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We're in flood season again it seems. There has been severe flooding in Algeciras and in Alhaurin de la Torre, where our mod Jojo used to live, 15 people were trapped in their houses because for some reason they couldn't be reached by boat either.
Las fuertes lluvias dejan a 15 personas atrapadas en Málaga - ABC.es


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We're in flood season again it seems. There has been severe flooding in Algeciras and in Alhaurin de la Torre, where our mod Jojo used to live, 15 people were trapped in their houses because for some reason they couldn't be reached by boat either.
> Las fuertes lluvias dejan a 15 personas atrapadas en Málaga - ABC.es



Huh, I didnt get a mention in the paper when I got flooded in last year!!!! Thank heavens I moved. Altho most of the town is fine, the problem actually happens because when it rains heavily up at the Lakes in El Chorro, they have to open the flood gates which allows huge amounts of water to run down into the river in Cartama, which then floods across the flood plain, which is between Alhaurin de la Torre and the airport at Málaga!!! Last year our drive flooded with a 20 ft wide torrent of water which was totally impassable. 

We were fine last year really, but obviously the floods, it meant we couldnt get out and when I ran out of gas for the heater and the electricity got cut off, it wasnt comfortable. And then my dog became ill and I couldnt get out to get him to the vet, so he sadly died....... Anyway. Bad memories and my sympathies to those who have been experiencing the same this year. Something needs to be done to sort this out!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

note to self....exclude alhaurin de la torre from list of possible areas!!!!!;P
so sorry to hear about your dog jo, im a huge animal fan myself so i understand how hard that must have been for you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keyser said:


> note to self....exclude alhaurin de la torre from list of possible areas!!!!!;P
> so sorry to hear about your dog jo, im a huge animal fan myself so i understand how hard that must have been for you


Thank you! Yes, my dog Sparky was very poorly, (pneumonia) and I couldnt get him to the vets  It was heart breaking and made worse by my son having a torn ligament in his leg, so couldnt walk and my husband stuck in the UK cos of that damn ash cloud! Not good winter last year, and then when it all seemed to be looking up - I broke my leg lol!!!!!!!

Alhaurin de la Torre isnt that bad. Its just one part of it that gets hit, but most of it is fine. My house in La Alqueria was a one off - other houses in the villge were fine. Just avoid the properties on ther "other" side of the Cartama road, that look towards the airport!

Jo xxxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

The flood gates in Chorro have been opened again now--the Guadalhorce looks like the Thames and lots of flooding in Alora and right down! Parts of Coin also have problems.More rain due again this week........................!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

We live in Almogia and the river here is flowing fast and high. Went over one of the bridges earlier and found the crash barriers completely washed away - these are the car sort that you have on the side of the road.

We did wonder what had happened to make them be taken right off their brackets so I am wondering if the flooding from Chorro might have come down that way and done the damage....


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Does the town of nerja, frigliana or similar surrounding areas ever get flooded as that is where we are looking to settle initially.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here in the Canary islands, we have had heavy showers all day, I can hear the weeds growing in my garden,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's been raining here every day since we got back from Wales on Tuesday - brilliant sunshine there! The world is turning upside down ...

At times like this I am glad I live in a hill-town, even though in summer I moan about having to walk up hills all the time. Before the Plan E storm drains were put in, we used to get a muddy brown river running past the house whenever it rained heavily; this year it's been fine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

karenangell said:


> Does the town of nerja, frigliana or similar surrounding areas ever get flooded as that is where we are looking to settle initially.


Alot of the flooding problems in Spain are due to the huge amount of rain that falls in a short period. None of the drains or rivers can cope. But you tend to find that once it has stopped raining, the problem goes away as quickly as it started. We had torrential rain here in Benalmadena on Friday, but it stopped overnight and by Saturday morning most places were dry and floods were subsiding and more or less gone completely. 

Also it only seems to be a severe problem close to rivers or the dry river beds which actually are in place for when the rains come, so look out for things like that when choosing a property. Its not easy to say if a certain town has a problem, certain bits of most towns seem to!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

karenangell said:


> Does the town of nerja, frigliana or similar surrounding areas ever get flooded as that is where we are looking to settle initially.


Isn't Frigiliana in the mountains? You should be fine up there!

Nerja floods 2007 - they had some last year too I think.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Can anybody tell me where the flooding is in A d l T?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know for sure, I'm actually going over there today so I'll find out. But I suspect its on the other side of the cartama-malaga road - the villages there include st Amalia...... I cant remember the others, but to the east inbetween AdlT and the airport, going down towards Churriana - thats the usual place

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

15 isolated by floods for a time in Alhaurín de la Torre


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Floods and giant hailstones in Algeciras last week - just up the road from Gibraltar.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> I dont know for sure, I'm actually going over there today so I'll find out. But I suspect its on the other side of the cartama-malaga road - the villages there include st Amalia...... I cant remember the others, but to the east inbetween AdlT and the airport, going down towards Churriana - thats the usual place
> 
> Jo xxx


I've just come back from AdlT and the friends I went to see knew nothing about any serious flooding. As with everywhere else there were flash floods due to sheer volume of water falling and then there were landslides, which again happens when so much rain falls and does seem to be a regualr occurrence in Spain. But according to them there were no serious incidences - last year was far worse. But they confirmed that the guadalhorce valley to the north east of AdlT heading towards Cartama is prone to flooding and the villages on the edge, Santa Amalia, Santa Agueda, La castañeta and Mestanza have a tendancy to flood!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> note to self....exclude alhaurin de la torre from list of possible areas!!!!!;P
> so sorry to hear about your dog jo, im a huge animal fan myself so i understand how hard that must have been for you


So...if you end up living near us, come and volunteer at our perrera.
We are ADANA Estepona...check out our website adana.es.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

well what a storm we had this afternoon up in Almogia! Suddently blowing a huge gale - took all the garden furniture covers right off, then the rain was so bad a for an hour or so that it was coming right under the door!

Now beautiful sunshine no wind and warm! Must get used to this.....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> well what a storm we had this afternoon up in Almogia! Suddently blowing a huge gale - took all the garden furniture covers right off, then the rain was so bad a for an hour or so that it was coming right under the door!
> 
> Now beautiful sunshine no wind and warm! Must get used to this.....


Don't get too used to it ...

Spain Portugal Satellite Weather Spain & Portugal, Weather Forecast, Rainfall, Sun - Source: SAT24.com


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

lol thanks 

I meant the ever changing bit


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> lol thanks
> 
> I meant the ever changing bit


Ah right - I thought you meant the beautiful sunshine, i.e. that tiny gap in the cloud over Malaga shown on the satellite image.

We've just had a horrendous thunderstorm and now the frogs in the wells behind our house are going mad - I have never heard them so noisy!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

know what you mean - the frogs really come out here too when it's like this - trouble is the dogs then want to pick them up uuuurgggghhh

Now peeing down yet again!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We also have had heavy showers and more forecast for tomorrow. We had our coldest night ever known to us whilst we have been living and visiting the Canary Islands, 9ºc here, 2ºc at the summit and 14ºc at the most southerly town in Spain, the Port of La Restinga.

This is global warming?

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> We also have had heavy showers and more forecast for tomorrow. We had our coldest night ever known to us whilst we have been living and visiting the Canary Islands, 9ºc here, 2ºc at the summit and 14ºc at the most southerly town in Spain, the Port of La Restinga.
> 
> This is global warming?
> 
> Hepa


No, it's climate change.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> know what you mean - the frogs really come out here too when it's like this - trouble is the dogs then want to pick them up uuuurgggghhh
> 
> Now peeing down yet again!


We spent the morning at the perrera, right on top of the mountain -and it is a REAL mountain, higher than Ben Nevis, just behind Casares...
Torrential rain...the path up to the perrera is just a rough track. Steep drops to one side, very narrow track.Our dogs have warm and dry pens with long outdoor runs to each pen. 
Even in this weather some of them like to be outdoors, albeit under a tree!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You are not alone. Also raining here on the Costa Blanca. 

At the moment it feels and looks like the UK . When will spring start?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems to be brightening up here????????????????????????????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> You are not alone. Also raining here on the Costa Blanca.
> 
> At the moment it feels and looks like the UK . When will spring start?


Thursday or Friday - round here anyway.
El Tiempo: Alcalá de los Gazules (Cádiz) - Predicción - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

Can´t wait, I am definitely suffering from SAD this week!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sun & cloud here & fireballs from tomorrow for at least a week ! Haven't really had much rain, couple of thunderstorms & some showers but then again to make up for it the 24" irrigation water pipe burst last thursday night immediately behind my garden & flooded 50,000+m2 to a depth of 60cm, in some places in 40 minutes. A few minutes more & I wouldn't have been able to stop it coming out of the shower trays !  Now I've had to close of the gate to the back for the dogs until it dries & I can't carry on with my plastering as the scaffold is sinking on one side. So I need some sun & preferably some wind.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Sun & cloud here & fireballs from tomorrow for at least a week ! Haven't really had much rain, couple of thunderstorms & some showers but then again to make up for it the 24" irrigation water pipe burst last thursday night immediately behind my garden & flooded 50,000+m2 to a depth of 60cm, in some places in 40 minutes. A few minutes more & I wouldn't have been able to stop it coming out of the shower trays !  Now I've had to close of the gate to the back for the dogs until it dries & I can't carry on with my plastering as the scaffold is sinking on one side. So I need some sun & preferably some wind.


Gus, doesn't sound good.
Hope you got your sun and wind today. We got a bit of rain and the threat of snow. Oh well.
Looks like the weekend's going to be bright and sunny though!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes the forecast is looking good for the next week yay!!! Might well be worth even washing the car at last lol!!!  Now I can get some of those jobs done round the kennels that you can't do in the wet


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Gus, doesn't sound good.
> Hope you got your sun and wind today. We got a bit of rain and the threat of snow. Oh well.
> Looks like the weekend's going to be bright and sunny though!!


Yes, sun arrived & the wind is now getting up so hopefully it will dry soon. No it's not good,it's wellington boots only, the west end is like slurry & the north-west corner the same , as well as having about 8" of extra soil on it. Plus I've got earth washed out from under the fence in various places which I've re-filled on the outside & where all the joints were replaced 4 years ago the earth has now settled , about a foot in some places ! I've got to wait for them to re-fill the hole ( 10m x 8m x3m deep ! ) & get them to tip some for me to level up some of it. Another load of unwanted work. :nono:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, sun arrived & the wind is now getting up so hopefully it will dry soon. No it's not good,it's wellington boots only, the west end is like slurry & the north-west corner the same , as well as having about 8" of extra soil on it. Plus I've got earth washed out from under the fence in various places which I've re-filled on the outside & where all the joints were replaced 4 years ago the earth has now settled , about a foot in some places ! I've got to wait for them to re-fill the hole ( 10m x 8m x3m deep ! ) & get them to tip some for me to level up some of it. Another load of unwanted work. :nono:


Sounds like you need to put smth down to grip on to the soil like grass or netting or???

But here 
"The sun has got his hat :yo: on, 
hip:yo: hip:yo: hip :yo:

HOORAYY!!!"


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like you need to put smth down to grip on to the soil like grass or netting or???
> 
> But here
> "The sun has got his hat :yo: on,
> ...


No, it's an 'olivar'. I'd just rotavated & it was weedless. Now I've got a billiard table in most places & weeds sprouting everywhere !


----------

